# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  User Function not executing - PostgreSQL 11.2

## Wana_B_DB_Exprt

I have a user defined function created as follows. It basically inserts values to two different tables:



```
CREATE OR REPLACE FUNCTION public.insertTest(
IN ID1 integer, 
IN Value1 character varying,
IN Value2 character varying,
IN Value3 character varying,
IN Status character varying,
IN Active_Flag integer, 
IN Stuff1 smallint,
IN stuff2 smallint)
RETURNS void
LANGUAGE 'plpgsql'

AS $BODY$
BEGIN

Insert into TableA 
(TA_ID,
 TA_Value1, 
 TA_Value2,
 TA_Value3, 
 TA_Value4,
 TA_Time, 
 TA_Flag)
values 
(ID1,
 Value1, 
 Value2,
 Value3, 
 Status,
 now(), 
 1);

Insert into TableB
(TA_ID,
 TB_ID,      Confidence,     Sev_Rate, 
 Last_Update_Time,   TB_Flag)
values
(currval('tablea_t_id_seq'), --TableA has an auto-increment field
 Active_Flag,    Stuff1,     Stuff2,
 now(), 
 0);

END;
$BODY$;
```

Now when I try to execute this function, the following does not works:


```
SELECT * FROM public.insertTest (
550, 'Test_Value1', 
'Test_Value2', 'Test_Value3', 
'DEL', 55, 1, 1)
```

and throws error:
*ERROR:  function insertTest(integer, unknown, unknown, unknown, unknown, integer, integer, integer) does not exist
LINE 1: select insertTest(550,'Test_Value1', 'Test_...
               ^
HINT:  No function matches the given name and argument types. You might need to add explicit type casts.*

but when the same function is executed like this it works:


```
SELECT * FROM public.insertTest (
550::integer, 'Test_Value1'::character varying, 
'Test_Value2'::character varying, 'Test_Value3'::character varying, 
'DEL'::character varying, 55::integer, 1::smallint, 1::smallint);
```

Can someone tell me what am I doing wrong in the first function execution code?

Thanks in advance

----------

